# mucous and imodium?



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I do have a question about imodium. I have to take it daily (only 2 a day) keeps everything under control. But I do seem to get a lot of mucous (sorry!) in my movements. I means some days it is covered. Does anyone else seem to find this? Sorry I know it isn't a very nice thing to talk about but hey we are all in the same boat aren't we. Not something I can really ask anyone else. Any replies would be great. Thanks Claire.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIThe colon is constantly shedding its cells and mucous is a lubricant."Some patients see gobs of mucous in the stool and become concerned. Mucous is a normal secretion of the bowel, although most of the time it cannot be seen. IBS patients sometimes produce large amounts of mucous, but this is not a serious problem. "http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs03.htm"Excess mucus production, which often occurs in IBS, is not related to mucosal injury. Its cause is unclear but may be related to cholinergic hyperactivity."http://www.merck.com/mmpe/sec02/ch008/ch00...l?qt=ibs&alt=sh


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

I frequently have mucous! Sometimes I'll actually have what feels like a bowel movement, and it's just a lot of thick, white or orange-ish/brown, thick mucous - with no stool. Other times, I'll pass stool that is coated with mucous. I also use Imodium daily - but I haven't noticed an increase in mucous production since I began taking it. Since Imodium slows the passage of stool (and, I presume, anything else in the colon/bowel) it's possible that the absorption of water may contribute to the thickening of mucous.


----------

